# Anyone own a Cocker spaniel X Beagle cross?



## autumn7 (30 January 2018)

Would this cross make a good first dog as venturing in to dog ownership for the first time. Don't wish to 'over dog' ourselves although OH's family had a dog as a child but that was decades (and decades!) ago!

Looking for a potentially laid-back, medium sized dog to train around horses and our two cats. I accept that fair, consistent training from the onset is vital with any dog but imagine, as with horses, some breeds are inclined to make better dogs for novice owners than others.We would be prepared to attend training classes to get ourselves on the right path and have the time now to do so.
We have two young grandchildren who come to visit around three times a year so potential to be easy-going around kiddies would also be an advantage.

Or any other recommendations for first timers? Would it be an advantage to begin with an older dog rather than a pup? We're in touch with our local rescue centre although have mixed reviews when mentioning this to friends ie, there's a good reason why they're there...stay clear, etc.


----------



## Amymay (30 January 2018)

As lovely as they are, I would run a mile before I got a Beagle or Beagle cross.


----------



## cava14una (30 January 2018)

I had one never had another


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 January 2018)

Not a good mix at the best of times and certainly not for a first time owner in my opinion.
I wouldn't rule out a rescue or rehome, if you have a breed in mind, many good breeders will keep hold of older youngsters that they had intended to run on for show and work but that haven't made the grade.

Smooth or bearded collie? Golden or labrador retriever?


----------



## HeyMich (30 January 2018)

If you're wanting a medium sized family dog, I would go for a small lab or lab cross every time. We currently have a lab x springer (a splab!) and she's great with kids, other dogs, easily trainable etc, but smaller than a standard lab.


----------



## Annette4 (30 January 2018)

I wouldn&#8217;t touch a beagle or beagle cross personally. 

People will all suggest their favourite breeds (*cough* whippet *cough*) but the best thing even if you don&#8217;t end up rescuing is to go round some local rescues and seeing lots of different types of dogs and taking some for walks etc so you get a feel for the right dog for you.


----------



## Clodagh (30 January 2018)

I just wouldn't even consider such a cross. Why would anyone have such a cross!? Spaniels are extremely high evergy and a bit manic with a high hunting drive. Beagles are commited hunting dogs who put their head down on a scent and just go. I imagine actually any pups would be great beating dogs, but not as a pet.
I would either get a pure bred puppy with breed traits that you like or a crossbred adult where you can see what you are getting.
Good luck!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 January 2018)

That isn't a cross that I would want, never mind recommend as a first dog.  They are both high energy dogs, while you want a nice, steady, trainable dog, which will forgive a bit of inconcistency, while you are getting to know each other.   Some 'Labradoodles' will fill that bill and I understand that the rescue society often has them because it isn't true that they don't shed their hair.  Otherwise, you really can't beat a show-bred Labrador as a first, family dog.


----------



## Equi (30 January 2018)

For a first time dog owner i would not say that mix would be the best. Both highly energetic driven hunting dogs that are usually as mad as a box of frogs, and can be prone to anxiety if not worked properly.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2018)

HeyMich said:



			If you're wanting a medium sized family dog, I would go for a small lab or lab cross every time. We currently have a lab x springer (a splab!) and she's great with kids, other dogs, easily trainable etc, but smaller than a standard lab.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, its a Springador. Well all the ones I see advertised are called that 

I'd get a whippet as well though!


----------



## twiggy2 (30 January 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Nope, its a Springador. Well all the ones I see advertised are called that 

I'd get a whippet as well though!
		
Click to expand...

It's technically a crossbreed and nothing else but you can call them what you like.
OP I would not recommend either of those breeds for a novice owner and I would say the cross has the potential to be a very challenging dog to live with.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 January 2018)

wel, I love a beagle but I'd not want anything crossed with a spaniel ;P they are just not me and a beagle crossed with a spaniel could be a challenge lol.

labs make good family pets, there's a reason they are so popular-likewise goldens although they tend to be larger and hairier. I am biased but there is something really special about goldies-just wish I had discovered them earlier. 
a smooth collie, if you can find a litter at the right time, are a great size, a healthy breed and take as much or as little exercise as you want to give-very gentle, sweet dogs with watered down collie tendencies (which in my book, is a good thing).


----------



## {97702} (30 January 2018)

Seriously, I wouldn't touch that cross with a bargepole.....they are both very very 'full on' breeds which will be challenging to manage, you would be far better with a more docile and easy to manage breed  

Hmmm.... given your criteria....I would probably say a lab?


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 January 2018)

Although I do love a spaniel cross (I have a sprocker and a sprollie - yeah I know "mutts") I don't think a cocker x beagle is going to be the best cross for a first time owner... Spaniels are a bit of an acquired taste with all the mad energy and beagles can be very independent... so can cockers for that matter. Put it this way, I know for sure when my sprocker is in touch with his cocker side rather than his more compliant Springer side. It's when he's got a gob full of something he shouldn't as is giving me serious side-eye or when he's in full hunt mode in the woods and it's time to put the lead back on :lol: I jest really he's a very good dog but he can have a bit of a 'tude at times which might not appeal to everyone and it's definitely from the cocker.

I can heartily recommend a smooth collie as a family dog, we had one growing up and she was just brilliant with the entire family. She wasn't great with other dogs but I think that was our fault with hindsight, I don't think it was representative of the breed. 

A lab or a lab based mutt would probably be good too. Or look for a rescue of any breed that fits your criteria, with an adult dog you do get a better idea of what you're getting... even with fab breeds you can end up with a nervous pup or one that just isn't right and you wouldn't necessarily know at puppy stage.

My friends have a rescue border terrier and he is just perfect for a lively family. Nice little dogs.


----------



## HeyMich (30 January 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Nope, its a Springador. Well all the ones I see advertised are called that 

I'd get a whippet as well though!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! She gets called a Springador, a Labradinger and a Splab. Also 'dirty mongrel'. I prefer 'love child'. 

Either way, she's an awesome dog! Calm enough to stay in the house and sleep when we can't take her to work, and lively enough to run up hills for 5 hrs with the hill-running husband.


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 January 2018)

Beagles and their crosses are notorious for their selective hearing and their wandering ways so no, I would not go for that as my first dog.


----------



## blackcob (30 January 2018)

Show type cocker rather than working type cocker could be an option - generally far more easy-going exercise wise, though the trade-off is more grooming required. Lab if you want something bigger. 

Leave out the beagle. 

As upthread breeders will sometimes have youngsters either returned through genuine circumstance or superfluous to show/working needs, usually with the basics instilled and house training done for you, win/win.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 January 2018)

Splab!! I love it! 

I&#8217;d be worried about a beagle x cocker being off lead and never coming back, although I&#8217;m obviously the once burnt type! I think that cross might be very high energy and very hard work as a first time dog. 

I keep hearing that cavaliers are brilliant first dogs, just ensure all the relevant health tests are in place, especially for this breed, but for any really. 

I won&#8217;t recommend my breed-springers-even though all of mine are obviously angels. :rolleyes3:


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2018)

I like Labradinger!


----------



## Roxylola (30 January 2018)

I have a little springer and a small mostly beagle hound.  That cross is not going to tick any of your boxes I adore my dogs but they are not steady, and they have calmed down a lot since they were pups. They are smart, drivey, intense, stubborn, the beagle is not safe round stock but got on with my cats, the springer is frightened of stock but chased my cats (and my cats were pretty dog-proof). They go for miles and go again. I love them to bits and beagles are much maligned I feel they are the cuddliest sweetest smartest dogs imaginable but unless you have one who is very much pet bred my goodness they are so strong willed.
Neither is a first time breed really I think


----------



## autumn7 (1 February 2018)

Oh dear, so glad I asked the opinion of you all. This cross is a resounding NO then! This must be why we're coming across occasional Beagles in rehoming centres. Not as prevalent as Staffies, Rotties, JRTs and greyhounds though.

A whippet was mentioned but much as I don't mind whippets, I do adore my cats, possibly more so than a whippet would. The spaniel's 'deaf ear' tendency wouldn't fill me with confidence either. I've already got a husband with this flaw so living with the two of them may be difficult (not that hubby regularly bogs off across the common when he's off leash).

A Lab appears to be the safest bet but they don't come in middle-sized - do they? Now what about a mini Labradoodle? Would a chunk of poodle keep the Lab side sane and trainable? Cockerpoos/Cockapoos (sp) are good size-wise and simply gorgeous looking but wonder if the cocker bit would mean too high energy after reading all your experiences with cockers.

Now a smooth collie...hadn't remotely given a collie a thought, primarily as I have visions of them being hard-working sheep dog types with bottomless stamina and exercise needs. Is this not so? Must do some research on collies.

What we need is for a lovely mild-mannered middle-aged mutt to come along who for some innocuous reason ie owners moving overseas, moving to a flat, can no longer keep their much loved friend, but how often does that happen. The canine version of a bomb-proof cob would be spot on!

Thank you to all who have given their invaluable advice. We shall heed what not to get and work from there.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2018)

Labs docome in all shapes and sizes, as do 'Labradoodles'.  I know 2, one is the size of an Afghan hound and the other is the size of a Cocker spaniel.  My neighbour has a 'Cockerpoo' which is a very nervy dog, I wouldn't want one.   Both Poodles and Labs are very trainable usually.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 February 2018)

I know that this will probably be a regional variation but all the poodle mixes around me are bonkers.
The Lab or retriever crosses are huge and strong and drag their owners around, the cocker mixes are very vocal, reactive and environmentally unsound. Appreciate they may all be coming from the same source/lines. Where 'this is a poodle/labrador/spaniel' are the requisites for breeding, rather than temperament, health, strength of nerve, drive, etc etc.....


Smooth collies are a separate classification from the border (Border, Rough, Smooth, Bearded) and tend to be used for showing and companionship by and large rather than working.
A low-energy Staff or a small Lab would be ideal by the sounds of it.


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 February 2018)

A show cocker or even a cavalier may suit you well - I will admit that our show cocker is a tad neurotic but his recall is fantastic, he is very trainable, loves to play and is very affectionate. Apart from barking at strangers, he is the perfect family dog. Also a wonderfully portable size! I've heard good things about cavaliers too.


----------



## Broodle (1 February 2018)

Working bred labradors tend to be smaller than the show bred type OP. We have labradoodles bred out of small working lab bitches, by an on the small side standard poodle. They're both about 25-26kg, so not enormous. They're great fun, great company, and have been very easy to train (gaps in training are our fault rather than theirs!). They shed like labs though, and need clipping like poodles, so not all rosy


----------



## Clodagh (1 February 2018)

We have an adult working lab bitch here who weighs 19kgs. Her mum was smaller. So, definately medium sized, but not medium energy! The good thing about labs is they are easy to train and would sell their soul for a biscuit.
Every 'poo' I have met has been nuts and you have to spend a fortune at the groomers.


----------



## blackcob (1 February 2018)

autumn7 said:



			What we need is for a lovely mild-mannered middle-aged mutt to come along who for some innocuous reason ie owners moving overseas, moving to a flat, can no longer keep their much loved friend, but how often does that happen. The canine version of a bomb-proof cob would be spot on!
		
Click to expand...

This is perhaps where, with very careful selection to make sure it's all ethically done and you're not actually propping up a backyard breeder type, you might want to befriend a show breeder and convince them to let you have one of their retired or didn't-quite-make-the-grade dogs. Someone I know has done just this and now has a lovely little no-issues middle-aged cocker bitch. She got made up to champion, had a couple of litters and then her breeder followed a scrupulous vetting process to place her in this pet home, where they will stay in touch for life. 

The ethics of it irked me a bit at first (I can't imagine ever wanting to move on a dog I'd made up to champion  ) but actually everyone gets what they need out of the arrangement, little dog and all, she's plump and spoilt and happy.

Personally I'd deeply resent the grooming but temperament wise I can't fault the show cockers in our family, they are proper family pet material.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 February 2018)

If you get a whippet puppy they will be fine with cats. Older ones need a bit more care and just dont seem to come up. Have you tried somewhere like the Dogs Trust? If you dont want a specific breed they might have what you are looking for somewhere like that, and keep trawling ads on preloved/facebook/gumtree.


----------



## Clodagh (1 February 2018)

Reading Blackcob's suggestion made me think - people have dogs that won't work (gunshy or whatever) both spaniels or labs and they are generally very highly trained and a pleasure to be around.


----------



## PapaverFollis (1 February 2018)

I think it is worth you going to a reputable rescue centre, autumn7, and seeing what they've got.  I would just be cautious that the rescue centre is good and they have thoroughly vetted the dogs so you know it is suitable, especially with the cats. And expect a certain amount of settling in issues, just as you would with a pup really.


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2018)

Lab appears to be the safest bet but they don't come in middle-sized - do they? Now what about a mini Labradoodle? Would a chunk of poodle keep the Lab side sane and trainable? Cockerpoos/Cockapoos (sp) are good size-wise and simply gorgeous looking but wonder if the cocker bit would mean too high energy after reading all your experiences with cockers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you can get small labs.  You don't need a cross to keep them sane, as they are a sane breed. Add a poodle in to the mix and expect a higher energy dog. Cockerpoo's are 'nuts' but fun and very trainable. But will require a lot of exercise. It's the poodle that makes them high energy.


----------



## {97702} (1 February 2018)

autumn7 said:



			What we need is for a lovely mild-mannered middle-aged mutt to come along who for some innocuous reason ie owners moving overseas, moving to a flat, can no longer keep their much loved friend, but how often does that happen. The canine version of a bomb-proof cob would be spot on!

Thank you to all who have given their invaluable advice. We shall heed what not to get and work from there.
		
Click to expand...

You have just described an ex-racing greyhound to a T.  You can get cat-friendly ones - some of them are dumped from racing specifically because they won't chase anything - and they are laid back, easy to have around, adaptable, loveable..... the whole works


----------



## burtie (2 February 2018)

My mum has a beagle, spaniel/ collie  cross, adorable looking dog(people still think she's a puppy) but can be aggressive to strangers(men), very smart and very high energy, my mum got her at 18 month as a rescue on her 4th home and her last chance. She is now settling down at 6 years, but still needs a lot of exercise and can be very crafty. About as far from a first time dog as you can get!


----------



## Leo Walker (2 February 2018)

Lévrier;13717290 said:
			
		


			You have just described an ex-racing greyhound to a T.  You can get cat-friendly ones - some of them are dumped from racing specifically because they won't chase anything - and they are laid back, easy to have around, adaptable, loveable..... the whole works 

Click to expand...

Yup, my friends just gotten one. I think she came from Spain so it their version of a greyhound. She has 4 cats. Shes had her since Christmas time and comes in to work every day telling me how much she has fallen in love with her and how amazing she is.


----------



## {97702} (2 February 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, my friends just gotten one. I think she came from Spain so it their version of a greyhound. She has 4 cats. Shes had her since Christmas time and comes in to work every day telling me how much she has fallen in love with her and how amazing she is.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's a galgo then - they are less predictable than greyhounds I believe, but I've never had one so that is rumour and hearsay!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 February 2018)

Clodagh said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. - people have dogs that won't work (gunshy or whatever) both spaniels or labs and they are generally very highly trained and a pleasure to be around.
		
Click to expand...

Such dogs are also extremely rare.  The genuinely Gun-shy dog shouldn't be confused with the dog which is Gun-nervous.  The latter can,  more often than not,  be brought to their work,  get over their fears,  and put it all behind them.  The former,  thankfully and I have only ever had one,  are very,  very rare.  

Alec.


----------



## Moon River (2 February 2018)

blackcob said:



			This is perhaps where, with very careful selection to make sure it's all ethically done and you're not actually propping up a backyard breeder type, you might want to befriend a show breeder and convince them to let you have one of their retired or didn't-quite-make-the-grade dogs. Someone I know has done just this and now has a lovely little no-issues middle-aged cocker bitch. She got made up to champion, had a couple of litters and then her breeder followed a scrupulous vetting process to place her in this pet home, where they will stay in touch for life. 

The ethics of it irked me a bit at first (I can't imagine ever wanting to move on a dog I'd made up to champion  ) but actually everyone gets what they need out of the arrangement, little dog and all, she's plump and spoilt and happy.

Personally I'd deeply resent the grooming but temperament wise I can't fault the show cockers in our family, they are proper family pet material.
		
Click to expand...

This, entirely.   My other half had never had a dog when we moved in together so I wanted a "first dog" that wouldn't mind too much when he made handling/behaviour errors.   I found a coming 4 year old show cocker that hadn't liked being shown, hadn't liked puppies and as it transpired once she was in our home saw no need for multiple dogs in a household, or out on a walk (just no interest, no behavioural issues!).   What she did like was being the centre of someone's world, day trips, holidays, visits to grandparents, etc.   In other words perfectly suited to a pet home.   She does have a ridiculous coat and isn't keen on being groomed so is clipped out fully every couple of months.


----------



## buddylove (3 February 2018)

Our working lab was excited by the sound of a gun even as a small puppy before she knew what it meant! She now can't contain herself if hubby even puts on a  particular jacket that she associates with shooting! That's a lab that loves her work!

Unfortunately, I've never specifically looked for cat friendly dogs, so mainly had terriers and working dogs. The lab is great with kids and will sit for ages being fussed, easily trained and on the smaller side. You will find some breeders prefer to breed smaller, more athletic types, which mine is.


----------



## autumn7 (4 February 2018)

Thank you all, these replies have been really helpful and given us lots of extra things to consider, over and above the trainability and cat-friendly aspects of dog ownership. Next Sunday we shall take a wander to our nearest Dogs Trust and have a look at what they currently have in, how their system works and what advice they have to offer. Hopefully we should learn more about the type we'd be best suited to after a chat with the staff there. 
We're 50/50 as to whether rehoming from (a reputable) rehoming centre would be a good idea or not, given the high probability that most have ended up there in the first instance due to issues, but it'll be a start.

I managed to whittle away an hour or two browsing Preloved and Gumtree today. This is a new one for me - it's usually equine sites that eat my time inadvertantly. Was meant to be a housework day too but only managed to do the bathroom!


----------

